# orvis mach V



## acflyfisher

I have a used orvis mach v fly reel for sale with extra spool spooled with sa intermediate 10w line. Looking for 120 obo or possibly trade for other fly fishing gear or hunting gear. Only wear on it is the drag knob numbers wore off but does not affect performance. Great starter reel and can possibly teach a lesson or two to buyer. Thanks


----------



## Yut fisher

*fly reel*

Hey man,

I have an Eddie Bauer hiking pack (approx 4500 cu in) if you would like to trade. It is new without tags.

If you are interested send me your email and I will send you a pic.

Also, you have two spools for the reel? You said one is spooled with SA intermediate 10w line, what about the other one?

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## acflyfisher

Yea one of the spools is ready to go. The other has no backing or line. I can send pictures if you want. Not to interested in any packs but thank you for the offer.

Frank


----------



## acflyfisher

Price drop 110 obo. Also possibly looking for trades dealing with fishing or hunting. Pretty open


----------



## acflyfisher

Last price drop...100 and still open to trades.


----------



## brookscal58

*mach v reel and spool*

Hi, 

I am interested in the reel and spool if it's still for sale.
Does the reel and spool have cases?


----------



## brookscal58

I forgot to ask if you have any pictures. I live in Plantation Fl. and my email is [email protected]
thanks

Bruce


----------



## acflyfisher

Yea they both have a case. I can take pictures tomorrow to send you.

Frank


----------



## acflyfisher

Yes they both have a case. I can take pictures tomorrow to send to you.

Frank


----------



## brookscal58

Thanks for responding so quickly. I just bought a Helios 10 wt and need a reel and spool.

The pictures would be great. Is the price $100. I can send a payment to you via paypal if you have an account.

Thanks

Bruce


----------



## REDFISH101

Is this reel still available????


----------



## brookscal58

I just bought it.


----------



## REDFISH101

brookscal58 said:


> I just bought it.


thank you for the update:thumbsup:


----------



## acflyfisher

Sold! Thanks bruce!

Frank


----------

